# Rennrad Rahmen Hercules Emozione RH 59



## black_storm (31. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Rahmen-H...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415bdd669e


Dieser Rahmen ist ein echter Klassiker und wurde in den 90ern in einer anderen Farbe vom Radteam Nürnberger Versicherung verwendet.

Rahmenhöhe 59 cm
Material: Alu / Aluminium
Abnutzunsgerscheinungen und einige abgeschlagene Stellen vorhanden: z.B.am Unterrohr unten,  vorne Nähe Gabel, am Unterrohr oben, an der Sattelstütze, usw. (gebrauchter Rahmen !) 
Tretlagergewinde: italienisch / italienisches Innenlagergewinde (Shimano bietet passende Ultegra, Dura-Ace, usw. -Innenlager für dieses Gewinde an)
Sattelstützenmaß: 31,6 cm
Lieferumfang: Alu Rahmen + Gabel (Steursatz, Kugellager, klassische Gabelkronenschraube, Shimano Dura-Ace HP-7410 BC1)
Farbe: blau-grün metallic, Effektlack, schimmert grünlich oder blaulich je nach Lichtverhältnissen und Blickwinkel
Gewicht: Rahmen + Gabel + Steuersatz: 2,3 kg (nur circa angaben da mit Personenwaage gewogen)


----------

